# Tapatalk



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon something happened with the board on tapatalk. Now there is no date stamps on posts and when I click on a thread it doesn't go to the last unread. Also I can't see page 1 of any thread. It says it's page one but it's actually the last page. 

Good news is that I can now 'like' on tapatalk. 

It's the same on 2 different devices. Anything change yesterday?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

same here


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

They updated their software. I'm not sure of there is anything I can do about it. I would direct any complaints to Tapatalk (Tapatalk Forum App - Empowering Forum Junkies on-the-go)


----------



## cruiser (Jul 8, 2011)

Same here, however other boards under tapatalk still show date and time stamps for me.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

It's the new version of tapatalk though, the other boards just didn't update to it.


----------

